# New rims



## Bebensee (Oct 17, 2006)

Had my new rims put on thought I would show them off.


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

very nice...what size???...Sweeeeeet!arty: 
Bill


----------



## Bebensee (Oct 17, 2006)

They are 18s


----------



## jermsman18 (Jun 1, 2007)

hot hot hot!


----------



## TR GTO (Mar 17, 2007)

They look big for 18s, perfect on the car.


----------



## rgenter (Jan 14, 2007)

*Rims*

Frankly, I think they look too much like the stock 18's, at least in the picture. But it's a GTO!


----------



## mtjoy (May 3, 2007)

Bebensee said:


> Had my new rims put on thought I would show them off.


NICE..........looks great!


----------

